
Apple will no longer report iPhone numbers - diminish
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-will-no-longer-report-iphone-sales-unit-numbers-2018-11
======
jansan
How about making the iPhone better. Has anyone noticed that Safari has become
the worst browser around? How could this happen? Apple should throw a hundred
developers more on the development of Safari, because the Web will not go away
and websites will get more complex. Did you check SVG performance on an Apple?
That will make you understand why you need such a fast machine. Man, Apple,
get the basic stuff right and you can report sales figures again.

------
muhneesh
Misleading title - I think they are not going to report unit sales by segment
but will still report $ sales by segment

